# seeking advice adding a puppy



## bella lugosi (Nov 9, 2008)

We have a 8 yr old yellow lab and bought a BEAUTIFUL black and tan havanese who is now 6 months old. My husband feels that Bella needs a playmate since our lab is a fat old man who sleeps on the couch. We had been told that we should get a boy. That the boy would get along better with our girl. And the breeder has a BEAUTIFUL little boy. However, my husband is REALLY taken with a little tiny lovely cream female. Does anyone have any advice? Are we setting ourselves up for problems to have 2 girls?
We are new to this and would really appreciate ANY advice that is offered. This is my first post here. I've read a lot, but never posted. Thanks in advance for any help. PS we need to make a decision by this weekend (3/6)
Bella "Beastie Monster" Lugosi's mom=Wendy


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

a female might be more easily accepted by your lab . That might be one thing to keep in mind. But I would base it on which one is the better puppy.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm just amazed you have a DH who actually is talking you into another Hav! That's what us IWAP forum members would call Hav Heaven! :whoo:


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

It really depends on the temperments of each of the girls. If your puppy now is already a dominant female, and you bring in another dominant female, you could have some spats occure(as you will get in any breed) It all depends on the temperments of the two girls. Your breeder should be able to give you better advice about the two girls.


----------



## bella lugosi (Nov 9, 2008)

what's IWAP?


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

I want a puppy


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

AgilityHav said:


> It really depends on the temperments of each of the girls. If your puppy now is already a dominant female, and you bring in another dominant female, you could have some spats occure(as you will get in any breed) It all depends on the temperments of the two girls. Your breeder should be able to give you better advice about the two girls.


I agree completely with Natasha. It totally depends on the temperaments of each of the girls. The only time I ever have trouble is between two of my girls (hence the term, "bitch fights"). One of my friends has trouble with males sparring, but that is only when a female in heat is around because they are both breeding males.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

:welcome:to the forum! 
Gina


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I could see Evye's personality (5 months) as a dominant female so I decided on a male puppy addition. I have no experience in this area so cannot offer any advice; only that I am glad of my decision...and I love having the 2 Havs....we have many chaotic moments but for the most part in many, many ways I find it easier. They entertain each other, they play so hard and konk out whereas I was Evye's playmate. From about 7 p.m. until bedtime 10-11:00 p.m. I had a pile of toys beside me that we played fetch, tug of war, "I'm gonna get it." I was ready for bed by 8 p.m. and she wanted to keep on going, and going, and going !!! Good luck with your decision and be sure to let us know what you decide. Can't wait to hear.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Natasha is right on. If you plan to have both spayed then you won't have the hormone thing to deal with. I think you will find them to be great companions for each other.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Hey there!!!
I have all five females in the house and they all get along just fine. They are all spayed as well. I really think it just depends on the temperment of the puppy and your dogs as well...you will make the right decision. Let us know what ya decide!!!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Two are great! You've already gotten good advice~~the temperaments of the dogs are key to their adjustment/interaction. Welcome!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

My two oldest are girls, and then I brought a boy in to the mix 2 years ago. With all of they being spayed and neutered, I have never ever had a problem when bringing a new one in. We do have a clear dominant girl, and the others just follow around.
I think it would be best to ask the breeder about the temperment of each of the pups, tell her about Bella and your lab, and the breeder would best be able to tell you which one would be better in the the mix. 
Good luck and welcome to the forum!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Dusty is a dominant female. We added a second female, Indie with no trouble. Indie is very laid back and would get along with any other dog, I think. We had more trouble adding a male, the foster guy Jackson, who is more dominant and used to dealing with other males. He and Dusty had some issues with each other at first, which seem to be settling down. I would choose based on the personality and characteristics of the new puppy, keeping in mind what your other dogs are like, rather than on the sex of the puppy.


----------



## fibtaylo (Jan 14, 2009)

Isn't this forum great?! We just added a second female to our family 2+ weeks ago (along with our 10+ year old golden retriever female). Our two are sisters from the same litter, but we got them 7 weeks apart. The first night there was a pretty good spat and I immediately had buyer's remorse. However, they have only had one more minor spat since then. Macie, the first puppy spent the first 3 or 4 days harassing Cali to be sure she knew that Macie was boss, but now they are best buddies. When we got ours, Nancy sent me this wonderful article on the forum (see below). We have found it really useful.

I agree with Evye and Bentley's mom, you will love having a second. Seems like massive chaos in the house, but you can't help but laughing at them. They do pay more attention to each other than to us sometimes, but we have such fun watching them it is ok. It is amazing to me how fast those two little things can run around the backyard.

Good luck with your decision and be sure to add pics.


[email protected] said:


> I have multiple female dogs and found this article to be very helpful.
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/Augusta/2525/multidogs.htm


----------



## bella lugosi (Nov 9, 2008)

Our female hav. bella is definetly dominant. She came in and took over the house. The 8 yr old lab isn't too happy about it. But I'm sure that Bella will remain the dominant regardless of who else we add. We are really looking forward to the distraction of another puppy. My husband feels that Bella needs a playmate. But to be honest, I think my husband needs the playmate. He's home off school right now due to some health problems, my father was dying of cancer all summer and fall and the funeral was in Nov. , our 18 yr old has just spent 3 weeks in the hospital and is going to be dealing with some long term problems. SO I really feel that if a puppy will make this easier for my husband, then he gets a puppy. I'm sure everyone will benefit from it. I read a quote from someone that a puppy's kiss is better than a high priced shrink. I'm hoping that's true! 

I really want to thank everyone for their support. We are going today to look at the puppies again. Hopefully we'll bring one home! I'll update everyone later. -wendy


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Bella's Mom. I am so sorry for the challenges you have had to deal with, and yes animals are extremely therapeutic. I totally endorse the quote *"a puppy's kiss is better than a high priced shrink."*. We will be looking forward to meeting the new addition if "it" comes to be (I have a high suspicioun "it" will). Good luck.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh good luck today and I too hope you come home with a new baby.
I am so sorry for your difficulties - but nothing like a baby to keep you busy and your mind off of things!! That baby breath just sends you in to another world!!


----------



## bella lugosi (Nov 9, 2008)

*NEW PUPPY!!*

We ended up with the little boy and we LOVE him. 
I will introduce him in another thread...but wanted all of you who had been so helpful to know. His name is Bixby. Thanks so much, wendy

I keep getting error msgs when I try to attach the photos???


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

On the home page of the Forum, right hand size, is a button about "resizing photos." You'll probably have to go there and do that. I'm not good at explaining it, though. I just had to do trial and error. 

Looking forward to a new thread and photos!


----------



## fibtaylo (Jan 14, 2009)

That is so wonderful!!! Been thinking about you. Can't wait to see pics of Bixby. I too have not posted any pics of Cali and Macie because I get the error message. I will have to work on that tonight.


----------



## bella lugosi (Nov 9, 2008)

Hey, the resizing thing worked. I just posted pictures of the 'family' in the general discussion...should it have been put in the puppy area? oh well... This forum has been really great to learn from and enjoy. It's been able to take my mind off all the chaos in my life right now. So thank you to everyone. wendy


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I knew it !!!! Welcome Bixby. What a cute name !!! Love it.


----------

